# Threads that are warm, but not too heavy on the budget



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking for some pants and a jacket for colder temps..

if the pants have suspenders that would be gnar, I like the look of them and the functionality when I can't zip to my jacket. Anyways, I bought the burton poacher jacket and pants combo.. and then got them and realized they were spring style riding gear.. which is cool, I layer but for colder.. I'd appreciate warmer stuff.. So I figured I'd ask you guys because we're all helpful friends here and I like the community.

Anyways thanks in advance!


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

i have the DC volt jacket and i rarely wear it because its so damn warm. i ride so cal so i really dont need more than my burton dryride jacket and a t-shirt or something underneath most of the time. 

this jacket is the warmest ive seen. its pretty thick but very light, and it has a ski-mask sewn on near the hood and liners for your hands. i dont know if they still sell it.

DC Volt Jacket - Men's - 2007 BCS from Dogfunk.com


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks dude, i bet I can find it lol


----------

